# Changing User name?



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I've been thinking about changing my user name for some time and have had a look in the FAQ's but can't seem to find anything on this.

Can anyone tell me if this can be done, and if so how I go about doing it?

Cheers

ALI


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

You need to send a PM to Jae, and ask him nicely


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Neil!

ALI


----------

